# What does "10 2 4" mean?



## TheCaliKid (Jul 12, 2010)

On old Pepsi bottles?


----------



## California Dream N (Jul 12, 2010)

I know 10 2 4 was embossed on Dr. Pepper bottles... and used in their advertising to show the time of day the body needed a pick me up to avoid an energy slump. I think their motto was something like drink a bite to eat?


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 13, 2010)

i've never seen it on pepsi bottles ..just early dr. peppers...i agree with California on the meaning of the numbers   but never heard the "drink a bite to eat"  ?


----------



## California Dream N (Jul 13, 2010)

Googled it and found this:
 After Dr. Eddyâ€™s research findings were released, Dr Pepper challenged its advertising agency to come up with a theme which would suggest that Dr Pepper should be that 10, 2 and 4 drink which would keep the energy level up. The result was one of the most enduring of Dr Pepperâ€™s advertising themes: Drink a bite to eat at 10, 2 and 4.

 I am officially old...lol


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry fellas, meant to say Dr. Pepper. Wow, that's a lot of sugar that they wanted you to consume!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 13, 2010)

10 2 4 was indeed the times that you drank the soda for energy. 







 Their clocks even pointed this out.


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 13, 2010)

very nice wall clock , do you own or just a pic?,,,,I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep she's mine.


----------

